# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  چگونه اندازه صفحات وب سایت را تنظیم کنیم که در همه سایز مانیتور ها درست نشان داده شود؟

## elena3001

اندازه صفحات را چگونه تنظیم کنیم که در همه سایز مانیتور درست دیده شود ؟ یعنی نیاز به اسکرول نباشد و یا اینکه کناره های ان خالی نباشد؟

----------


## aminghaderi

به درصد بدید.


```
hight:100%;
```

و بعد overflow رو برابر با auto قرار بدید.
گاهی لازمه تا float هم بدید تا یه قالب منسجم داشته باشید.

موفق باشی.

----------


## elena3001

ممنون از راهنماییتون

یه مشکل دیگه هم که دارم اینه که بعد از اینکه سایت رو ران می کنم ، جای باتن ها و ... با چیزی که در دیزاین تعیین کردم فرق می کنه. مشکل از چیه؟

----------


## amir-aa

ببین باید تمام جزییات توی table باشه حتی کوچکترین چیز
در ضمن اندازه  جدول هارو با درصد نده بلکه باید عدد بدی

----------


## aminghaderi

> ببین باید تمام جزییات توی table باشه حتی کوچکترین چیز
> در ضمن اندازه  جدول هارو با درصد نده بلکه باید عدد بدی


می خواهند در هر سایز مانیتور و رزولوشن باز شود و اسکرول نخورد ، ابعا دادن با عدد = اسکرول در رزولوشن + مانیتور های قدمی (14)(17) + کوچک بودن اندازه مروگر
یه نکته که الان به ذهنم امد ، اینکه اگر مرورگر از حد معمول کوچکتر شود ، خواه نا خواه ظاهر به هم می ریزد و بنا براین باید جوانب در نظر گرفته شود.



> اندازه صفحات را چگونه تنظیم کنیم که در همه سایز مانیتور درست دیده شود ؟  یعنی نیاز به اسکرول نباشد و یا اینکه کناره های ان خالی نباشد؟


مورد بعدی اینکه خیلی وقته تیبل جایگاهی در طراحی نداره به جز لیست های داده ای و جداول اطلاعاتی ، دیر وقت هست مفهمومی به نام Table Lass جای خودش رو به طراحی به کمک جداول داده است.
در این شیوه به جای تیبل از div (دایو) استفاده می کنیم ، کار زیاد سختی نیست ، من سالهاست به این شکل طراحی می کنم و هم حجم صفحات کم هست ، هم استاندارد w3c هست و هم تابع متد طراحی table lass هست و هم شامل قابلیت cross browser هست که البته در table هم هست ، مزایای دیگه هم داشته که خاطرم نیست.




> یه مشکل دیگه هم که دارم اینه که بعد از اینکه سایت رو ران می کنم ، جای  باتن ها و ... با چیزی که در دیزاین تعیین کردم فرق می کنه. مشکل از چیه؟


بهتر بود این سوال در بخش "طراحی وب" مطرح می شد ، به قول دوستمون هر المنت رو باید در یه div قرار بدید و بعد به اون div با css مختصات بدید و بعد یه حالت لایه ای به وجود می یاد ، یعنی المنت شما داخل یه div هست که اون div داخل یه div والد قرار می گیره ، و کل اونها در یه body قرار می گیرند .
ابتدا کمی سخت است ولی با تمرین زیاد ، کار ساده ای می شود و از محاسن کار ساخت قالب cross browser هست .

----------


## elena3001

با تشکر از راهنمایی هاتون ، روش هایی رو که گفتین امتحان می کنم. ممنون

----------


## hamid_kha

یه راحش اینه که:
شما اون DIV اصلی رو که محتویات کنترلها داخلش هست رو خاصیتmargin:auto 
بزارید که با این کار محتویات صفحه در "وسط صفحه" نشون داده میشه. :متفکر:

----------


## sara_aryanfar

> مورد بعدی اینکه خیلی وقته تیبل جایگاهی در طراحی نداره به جز لیست های  داده ای و جداول اطلاعاتی ، دیر وقت هست مفهمومی به نام Table Lass جای  خودش رو به طراحی به کمک جداول داده است.


 دوستمون کاملا صحیح می فرماین در ضمن روشی که من ودم استفاده می کنم اینه که یک دیو اصلی تعیین میشه  متناسب با استاندارد مونیتور ها  و مقدار px بعد همه کنترلها داخل اون قرار می گیرن البته این یک روش هست و اگر بخواهید کلا درصدی هم کار کنید اونم میشه

----------


## s_vorojack

salam dustan mikhastam bedunam chetor mishe safhe saitamo tarahi konam ta hame browser ha b surate estandard namayesh bedano scroll nakhore?

----------


## saeed_sho

طراحی با دایو اولش سخته بعد اینکه عادت کنی برات عادی میشه

عرض صفحه رو من همیشه 960px میدم مشکلی هم ندارم البته margin سمت چپ و راست رو auto بده

----------


## hamed_hossani

سلام
شما باید از کد css 
 @media Screen استفاده کنید
http://webdesignerwall.com/ 
را نگاه کنید>>اندازه browser خود را کوچک کنید >>اندازه موبایل یا تب لت!
در سایت هم توضیحاتش(LTR] @media Screen[/LTR] ) هست

----------


## csvbcscp

به دلیل استفاده زیاد از تبلت و موبایل برای دیدن صفحات وب، سال 2013 رو سال responsive design نامیدن 

سوالی هم که شما فرمودین به این مبحث مربوط میشه، که مطالب زیادی در مورد اون نوشته شده

اگه کسی میخواد در این مورد اطلاعات کسب کنه، پیشنهاد می کنم به لینک زیر مراجعه کنه
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/hh653584.aspx

----------

